# Large Scale n00b.



## Lamnidae (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Folks,

I'm new -- just signed up, but I've been trolling this site for probably the past month and a half. I always had train envy when I was younger, my brother was into HO, and being the little brother typically all I got to do was watch. 

So now I've gone and done something silly and bought a few pieces of track, a small transformer to go with it, and a couple of rolling stock and a pair of loco's -- which unfortunately I don't get to touch for a while as I'm in Afghanistan at the present moment (R&R in Nov! woohoo!!!). Mostly I've bought stuff through eBay, trying to get some good deals on track mostly, and I get it, it's an investment... but wow it's expensive to get started!

So, right now I don't have much of a layout idea other than an odd loop-type layout strategically placed in the house but simple enough I can pick it up and put it away quickly until my return. When I am back stateside we're planning on relocating, and the wife has been a big supporter of the idea of having a setup outside in whatever backyard we end up with -- so, I've got the boss's approval, which goes a long way in my push for funding this hobby/project!

Anyways, I'll stop lurking/trolling and now start posting. 

.... and can someone clarify what exactly we get for a 1st Class Membership? 


Take care,
-David G. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

First of all, welcome to MLS. 

By upgrading to 1st class, you help keep the site up and running. It is a great source of information for those new to large scale and those of us who have been in it for over 30 years.

There are two benefits that I know of: first is that you can easily post pictures and the second is that you can post items in the classified ad section. As someone new to the hobby you might find some items to purchase there. I think that you must be a member to get into that part of the site to buy or sell. 


Get home safe. The hobby and the country need you!!!

Chuck


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey David!

Welcome! Sounds like you are on your way, and since you've been lurking for a bit I won't have to tell you how much everyone here is ready to help you out. They truly are a great bunch.

As for the benefits of being a 1st Class member, I think the main one is the ease of posting pictures. You get free space on the server to store and easily upload photos. You can post photos without being 1st class but you have to be able to do a bit of HTML to insert it and you would need a place on line to host the pictures that you can link to like flicker, or other similar sties. Also membership allows you to place items for sale in the classifieds and access to a few extra forums. For me the ease of picture posting is worth it, not to mention supporting a great site that has easily saved me the money I spent on membership by helping me to buy the correct stuff for my wants. Like you said it's not a cheap hobby! 


What scale are you interested in? What locos have you purchased? Look forward to seeing you on the board!


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Lamnidae (or should I call you Mr. White Shark?),

If you haven't noticed by now, we have a lot of different interests here. All newbies are welcome ... we all started out that way at one time. I like the 1st class membership for a few different reasons. First, it gives me a convenient local storage space for photos and things that I post without me having to keep a active copy on my own server. Secondly, if I choose to use it, I can list things in the classified section. And finally, but most importantly, it allows me to make a personal contribution towards the cost of operating this site. Having my own site and being somewhat familiar with what goes into building and maintaining software, I have a deep appreciation for those who set-up and maintain things like this.

Stay safe, and come home soon,


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard, David G. 
We kind of all started out like you. Little bit here and little bit there. One of the great places to ask question and ideas here.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Shark 

HHOOO???? 
thats what the is under his name, I thought it was a hanging bra???


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

When you are back and safe and building a railroad, let us know. I have some LGB starter track that is taking up space in my basement. I would be happy to send it to you when you are ready. It is all 1100 (4'diameter) curves and switches and some 1000 straight section. 

Chuck


----------



## Lamnidae (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome(s). 

And I do not see an option to multi-quote posts, so hopefully I do not miss any comments/questions/etc. 

- So, I'm now a first class member, I think the classified sections will be a great help going forward (I have my own domains so I have my image/storage hostings covered myself) --- and as everywhere I go, I understand that these forums aren't free to run, so I don't mind chipping in/helping out when I can. 

-Nutz N Bolts - I'm interested in G Scale, trying to stick with 1:29, but some pieces may end up being 1:32. I've purchased three loco's so far -- an Aristocraft U25B in Burlington Northern, a USA Trains GP38 in CSX, and the MTH/RailKing1 GS-4 Freedom Train. Most just showed up to the house this past week and the wife has been a doll and sent some pics of the incoming gear, and I'm pretty damn excited. 

-Rhyman, Lamn is fine  

-NTCGRR, yes... that's a hanging bra.  

and chuck, i appreciate the offer, thank you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

David, don't mind Marty, when you live out in the sticks in Nebraska, everything looks like a bra to you. 

(Though I've never seen one with huge triangular teeth!) 

Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I simply became a member in order to give back to this forum too keep it up an running as I get so much more out of it than I put in. I feel that sharing ideas and knowledge is what keeps this hobby fun.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS. 
And I do not see an option to multi-quote posts

If you use the "quick reply" box at the bottom of the page there is a 'quote' option. Highlight the text you want to quote and click it to get the first 'quote' 

so hopefully I do not miss any comments/questions 

For subsequent 'quotes' you need to cllick the 'quote' button as many times as you like, and copy-and-paste the text between the start and end quote.


----------



## Lamnidae (Oct 7, 2011)

@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Pete Thornton on 09 Oct 2011 04:23 PM 


If you use the "quick reply" box at the bottom of the page there is a 'quote' option. Highlight the text you want to quote and click it to get the first '


For subsequent 'quotes' you need to cllick the 'quote' button as many times as you like, and copy-and-paste the text between the start and end quote. 


Yeah I'm used to other PHP based boards that have the ability to multi-quote as you go down the thread that ties them in with linked users in the reply field - not a big deal... adapt and overcome, and as always... Semper Gumby.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 09 Oct 2011 12:06 PM 
David, don't mind Marty, when you live out in the sticks in Nebraska, everything looks like a bra to you. 

(Though I've never seen one with huge triangular teeth!) 

Greg 
I believe that's the: Great White Living bra... but what do I know?


----------

